

Fully Charged Batteries - bensummers
http://www.pixelmator.com/weblog/2010/01/15/fully-charged-batteries/

======
fragmede

      All of the Pixelmator Team ... just returned from a nearly three-month vacation. ...  I hope that you can find it in your heart to grant us the time we took
    

It it just me, or does begging off on vacation time like that seem...
distasteful?

~~~
adamhowell
Not any more than this:

"And because Spider has been so successful and other Pixelmator releases were
also very strong, we have made lots of money."

